# My husband doesnt like me to talk during sex



## Marriedgirl (Apr 28, 2013)

Regretted


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

As in talking dirty? Swearing? What?

My wifee doesn't talk during sex and neither do I but I would love to hear her talk dirty and be nasty.......spice it up.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I suppose it all depends on what she's talking about. If she's rattling off a grocery list, I'm with him.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

My man loves it. As long as I stay on topic, I don't think he'd dig me yapping about the grocery list.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh what memories. My first time was with a trash talker. I got mine and assumed that it was over (since I didn't know any better yet). A couple of minutes later she climbed on top of me and said do you mind if I talk and I said sure. 

And.... then she bounced and talked DIRTY for about an hour. I assumed it was normal for girls to be like that once they got comfortable. Boy was that naive. Never been with another trash talker since.

You know the thing that sucks about remembering things like that fondly is I know my wife may remember her stuff like that too fondly. ehh goose/gander I suppose


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Marriedgirl said:


> Regretted


If you click "edit" below your post, then select delete. Click the "Delete Message" button and then "Delete this Message" at the bottom right. Once the original post of a thread is deleted, the whole thread goes away.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> If you click "edit" below your post, then select delete. Click the "Delete Message" button and then "Delete this Message" at the bottom right. Once the original post of a thread is deleted, the whole thread goes away.


This.:iagree::iagree:


----------

